# How bad is the hate? And, do e bikes spoil you.



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm pretty close to hitting the buy button on an Ebike. My situation is this, I've been riding MTB's for 25 years, used to race, I've had it all from the lightest titanium rig out there to my current enduro style rig. I'm 44 years old.

Very few people in my area have ebikes. I've seen only a few and they're the road going version, haven't seen any trail bikes at all. So, I'll be one of the first out there in my area. 

From what I've read class 1 bikes (PEDAL ASSIST) are just that, assisting in power, it allows someone who is fit to go further or faster. I've read that they're excellent an workout and not "Lazy" bikes at all. I've even read from some that they get a better workout? 

So I ask, how bad is the "hate" out there? Do you find yourself being harassed and harangued by non ebikers who think ebikes are motorcycles or for unfit/lazy riders or think they don't belong on the trail? 

My plan is to ride the ebike half the time and my standard MTB the rest of the time. I admit I'm a little worried I'll get addicted to the assist and end up riding my standard bike less and less? Anyone had this happen? 

My main goals are to keep my fitness, if not build it, and be able to continue to push and train with my kid.

Thank you.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

They may not even be legal where ever it is you ride, I'd look into that before buying.


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

There aren't any determinations around my area yet, and I don't ride national forests. I'm also a local trail builder. I'm not worried about that aspect.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Then I would suspect that there wouldn't be much hate for it. As far as getting spoiled, I'd think you'll change your mind about that if you had to ride it in on a dead battery a time or two.


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

Judging from your signature and custom user title I can see that you're not a fan of e mountain bikes and thus your comments here, none of which answer any of my questions, are trolling. If you loathe ebikes, maybe send an email to Francis and ask him to delete this forum and while you're at it, rail against him for test riding ebikes.

What is a purist anyway? Fully rigid single speed 26 inch wheels? I get that some people think ebikes are stupid, are going to lose trail access and/or are cheating. I'd like to try one, and in doing so I won't be any different than a cat 1/2 rider out there. It will allow me to rider at my peak level, longer, nothing more.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Double Butted said:


> Judging from your signature and custom user title I can see that you're not a fan of e mountain bikes and thus your comments here, none of which answer any of my questions, are trolling. If you loathe ebikes, maybe send an email to Francis and ask him to delete this forum and while you're at it, rail against him for test riding ebikes.
> 
> I personally loathe flow trail and people who cut roots and rocks out of the trails. I think it's an epidemic. I personally don't like IMBA. I hate the push to get everyone and their sister out on the trail. It seems like in every state we're getting nothing but IMBA trail solutions bench cut crapola, I could rail against that for days. I guess we all have our 'issues". I'm old school, learned to ride on a fully rigid bike riding east coast gnar. What is a purist anyway? Fully rigid single speed 26 inch wheels? I get that some people think ebikes are stupid, are going to lose trail access and/or are cheating. I've even considered that some people lacking any sort of fitness or bike skill will be able to get further out into trail systems with these bikes...and I'll admit that annoys me, but then again I'm annoyed by the scores of noobs hitting the dumbed down trails riding in the mud, not knowing etiquette etc, so hey, whats the difference, right? I've assessed all that myself and even I, at one point, thought ebikes were stupid and cheating. I didn't know anything about them then. I've learned about class I bikes, I've learned how they work, and given my circumstances I feel like it's the answer to my situation. I'd like to try one, and in doing so I won't be any different than a cat 1/2 rider out there. It will allow me to rider at my peak level, longer, nothing more.


This isn't the pro emotorbike forum so you might expect that you get some anti sentiment. You asked for opinions, they are not all going to be what you want to hear.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

In terms of "hate" on the trail, I've heard folks make "cheater" remarks in jest. I think the biggest harassment you'll ever experience by far is from certain folks on this forum. But in my experience, this forum doesn't represent real folks, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. 

In terms of "getting addicted" to it and getting lazy, well, thats up to you. I've had an e-bike in the garage for a year (Specialized Levo FSR), which is great for certain situations, but I don't use it much. I have two other sweet standard bikes that I ride more often. 

In terms of getting as good a workout, it depends. If you normally ride 1 1/2 hours and climb 1800 feet on a standard bike, and then you go 3 hours and climb 3500 feet with the e-bike, it could be a similarly good workout. But if you're only doing your standard ride on the the e-bike to keep up with your son, it's going to be less of a workout.


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

This is the Ebike forum. And it's MTBR.com And I'm discussing an E Mountain bike. I'm under a new user name because I took a decade long hiatus and forgot my old one and no longer used the same email. I was here from the beginning. There have been so many changes to mountain bikes since the old days here at MTBR...there weren't disc brakes or 27.5 or 29er's, there wasn't flow or enduro and on and on. People bitched about those things too when they first came out and now they're mainstream. MTBing is an evolving sport. Class I, I've got no problems with.


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

AGarcia said:


> In terms of "hate" on the trail, I've heard folks make "cheater" remarks in jest. I think the biggest harassment you'll ever experience by far is from certain folks on this forum. But in my experience, this forum doesn't represent real folks, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.
> 
> In terms of "getting addicted" to it and getting lazy, well, thats up to you. I've had an e-bike in the garage for a year (Specialized Levo FSR), which is great for certain situations, but I don't use it much. I have two other sweet standard bikes that I ride more often.
> 
> In terms of getting as good a workout, it depends. If you normally ride 1 1/2 hours and climb 1800 feet on a standard bike, and then you go 3 hours and climb 3500 feet with the e-bike, it could be a similarly good workout. But if you're only doing your standard ride on the the e-bike to keep up with your son, it's going to be less of a workout.


Thank you for the input. I did a couple of long rides last year both just over 60 miles, loads of fun, but as I get older I'm feeling it more and more. I thought the ebike might be fun to get out and still do the longer rides with my family without grinding my knees into dust as I get older. Ditto with the training, I'm killing myself keeping up, hoping this will give me the respite I need to keep up on big training rides and being able to ride hard, daily. I was thinking of alternating days.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Double Butted said:


> Thank you for the input. I did a couple of long rides last year both just over 60 miles, loads of fun, but as I get older I'm feeling it more and more. I thought the ebike might be fun to get out and still do the longer rides with my family without grinding my knees into dust as I get older. Ditto with the training, I'm killing myself keeping up, hoping this will give me the respite I need to keep up on big training rides and being able to ride hard, daily. I was thinking of alternating days.


They certainly are fun. I've literally giggled riding the Levo.

Last weekend, I met up a few other e-bike riders I came in contact with through this forum. I was showing them around some trails that were new to them. We were in mixed company (a couple of our group riders were on standard bikes), so we kept the overall pace equal to the slowest standard bike rider. At one point up a longish climb, we stopped for a break, and I commented that we were approaching the "toughest part of the climb." A 1/2 mile later, one of the e-bike riders asked when we would reach "the tough part." "We just passed it" I replied, and we all started busting up!

One more thing: You should consider demoing/renting one for a day or two on one of your favorite rides. Around here (SoCal) you can rent a Levo for $50, and if you decide to buy one, you can apply the rental fee to the cost of the bike. Maybe there's something like that in your area?


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I think 99% of the ebike "hate" is on social media, not in real life. I don't love ebikes, and I don't hate ebikes (yet), but my experience seeing them in the real world shows that they are not all that noticeable. Just be nice and say hi to others. Blend in. 

I've joked that our high school coaches need ebikes to keep up with the young'uns who are fast... but maybe the fast kids just need to learn navigation, patience and how to regroup.


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

AGarcia, definitely sounds like it's exactly what I'm looking for! I wish we had demos around here, I'd definitely partake, but we don't. I found a few shops in a college town north of me but they only have the road going commuter style bikes. No MTB. 

Empty, I hear you. I honestly used to think "uggh" when ebikes were mentioned. I think I think I even remember having made snide posts about them on FB when ebike reviews popped up from MTBR and Singetracks. I've since learned about them and also run into circumstances that make them make more sense for me, not just keeping up with my family, but just due to age and health. I was thinking that this would be the case, internet is always worse than real life and these bikes aren't glaringly apparent on the trail. I don't plan on making a spectacle of myself. Agreed about the fast kids, on all counts.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't know, you're only 44, seems pretty young to me to "need" an ebike. I get what you're saying about keeping up with your son but it still seems unnecessary to me. 

AGarcia, what about the handling of the ebike compared to your others? Is it as fast descending and railing around corners?


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

chazpat said:


> I don't know, you're only 44, seems pretty young to me to "need" an ebike. I get what you're saying about keeping up with your son but it still seems unnecessary to me.
> 
> AGarcia, what about the handling of the ebike compared to your others? Is it as fast descending and railing around corners?


It handles good for what it is. It rails through turns well, maybe because of the extra weight down low and 3.0 width tires. But it's not as nimble descending or precise in its lines. It has a bit of a monster truck feel compared to my bikes (Stumpjumper FSR Evo 29 and Pivot Mach 429SL). It feels slower and it's measurably slower downhill (according to my strava data...note, I save rides under "e-bike" category to avoid skewing my regular data or anyone else's). Overall, under most circumstances I prefer riding my regular bikes. I'm a relatively slow climber (slowest of the bunch I ride with), but I have no medical issues nor real aversion to climbing. And my friends are really great with either keeping pace with me or waiting for me at the top of climb.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Empty_Beer said:


> Just be nice and say hi to others. Blend in.


This.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Can you handle the 'hate' if it's doled out? That's the question you need to consider.

I would think that the only hate you may encounter is riding the e-bike illegally depending on your state and local regulations. If you can ride it legally, then why the concern about what the rest of us may think?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I've been riding e-MTB's for almost three years mostly errands around town, but also off road. They are a total blast (to me) although I ride my MTB off road most of the time. ALL of the rancor and vitriol about e-bikes have been on this forum and my friends and I have received only pleasant inquiries when on the trail. This forum has some individuals who aren't e-positive who make witty or interesting replies, but many act like they're discussing ISIS or child predators. If you're not careful you'll discover that your fitness level diminishes from riding an e-MTB, but that doesn't necessarily occur (did to me though). Don't purchase a DIY bike since most won't have torque sensors (which IMO are necessary for a "real" experience) unless economics dictate. Now, get ready for the onslaught from the inane posters who will change this into an access issue, insult you or send you a private message to call you a dirty name (happened to me).


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had my Levo for about 2 months here in NorCal and have not experienced any hate out on trails or at the trail heads where I ride. I'm 58 and have been riding dirt since 1984. I have accumulated a few injuries in that period of time including a total knee replacement and a 10" plate with 9 pins to repair a broken femur. I still love to ride mountain bikes.

The pedal assist ebike allows me to ride with my faster friends with out making them wait for me to " catch back up" to the group. When group riding I only need to use the low Ecco mode setting to stay with the group. I never try to lead the group because of my new found "wattage" and respect the guys who would normally be out in front. 

The Levo has allowed me to continue on with our Wednesday night group rides where ages range from 30- 60 
plus. These rides always end well after dark no matter how long the days are.
There are 3 Turbo Levo's in this group.

Trail building is another area where I prefer to harness the power of "E". For hauling tools, especially a chainsaw ebikes are awesome. They allow you to conserve your energy for trail work and stay out till the last possible moment before hustling back to the car.

Riding the Levo is different due to the weight and the continuation of power at the end of the pedal stroke so one must develop techniques to address these. It seems best to keep the cranks rotating continually even in a very light spin as opposed to coasting because if you stop pedaling you need to re initiate a full 49 lbs. The bike rolls nicely on the descents and rails corners just fine, it is a well mannered trail bike. 

I still enjoy the nimbleness of pedaling a sub 30 lb trail bike so the Levo was not a replacement for all my bikes, However, my moto has seen a decline in use since purchasing the Levo.

It seems like the Best place to find E Bike haters is right here on the MTBR forums. If you started a thread on " what kind of gum do you chew while riding your Ebike" it would shortly turn into a ***** fest about access and what is and what isn't. 

Some say they would rather quit riding than ride a E bike . Not me I would rather keep riding. For a lot mountain bikers it's a question of when not if.

Happy Trails



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

No one will really care unless your trails get signed banning them. Since ebikes have been around for decades, I'd imagine there's already code that defines how they're managed locally, either old style, like a moped, or new style, by class.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

The hate is real. And yes, they spoil you. Our cargo ebike is used more than any other by the family for around the town because it's so easy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmiller71 (Oct 29, 2013)

Silentfoe said:


> The hate is real. And yes, they spoil you. Our cargo ebike is used more than any other by the family for around the town because it's so easy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have had ZERO hate on the trails! I will be the first to say I am on a cheater as I pass someone going up hill. Never had one person be negative back.

I still ride my regular bike and enjoy them both. Sometimes I feel like putting in some work, sometimes I feel like just getting a ride in.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

If you poach trails you'll eventually find the hate and someone who has the authority to do something about it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmiller71 (Oct 29, 2013)

Silentfoe said:


> If you poach trails you'll eventually find the hate and someone who has the authority to do something about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


He didn't say anything about poaching.


----------



## Bmiller71 (Oct 29, 2013)

railntrail;13208180....
It seems like the Best place to find E Bike haters is right here on the MTBR forums. If you started a thread on " what kind of gum do you chew while riding your Ebike" it would shortly turn into a ***** fest about access and what is and what isn't...
[/QUOTE said:


> haha you should have tried this!!


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

The main thing with ebikes is access! Are they legal to ride where you plan to go?

Everything else dons't matter!

If your not interfering with anyone's access to trails or breaking the law, get one.

I get plenty of hate from hikers riding legal trails at reasonable speeds. I'm always friendly no matter what, because that's who I am.

In the bay area there are exactly Zero places to ride an ebike and trail access is a constant battle. Doesn't stop mikes bikes from selling them or ass-hats riding them and getting the hikers all riled up. Plenty of calls to the police and increased patrols because of it. We also have a couple kids that like to ride dirt bikes and get chased by helicopters around the park. At least they don't lump them in with the mountain bikers.
Anyway Non-motorized and motorized bikes are different and fall under separate laws. And yes class 1 bikes are motorized.

FYI I own and use an ebike for hauling kids, going to the store, the wife to ride with me.... They have there place and I prefer them over taking out the car.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Bmiller71 said:


> He didn't say anything about poaching.


I didn't say he did. He asked if there was hate, I explained where some of it comes from. Try to keep up.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmiller71 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ohh I am keeping up with your BS hate - you should clarify that kind of hate is not just on e-bikes


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Harryman said:


> No one will really care unless your trails get signed banning them. Since ebikes have been around for decades, I'd imagine there's already code that defines how they're managed locally, either old style, like a moped, or new style, by class.


Right on cue....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

railntrail said:


> Right on cue....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was responding to the OP, I should have quoted it I guess.

"There aren't any determinations around my area yet, and I don't ride national forests."

IME, there's always code somewhere, it's worth looking into if you're about to buy an ebike. I could care less if people ride them legally, and from what I've seen elsewhere, no one else really does either. No hate from me if we all play by the rules.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Empty_Beer said:


> I think 99% of the ebike "hate" is on social media, not in real life. I don't love ebikes, and I don't hate ebikes (yet), but my experience seeing them in the real world shows that they are not all that noticeable. Just be nice and say hi to others. Blend in.
> ...


Great observation & advice. I'd venture to say 99.9% of ebike hate is right here! ;-)

Replying to the OP...

Been riding ebikes for almost a year. About 400 miles on an eRoadie & eMtb. Met MANY trail users of every type, and have yet experience ANY hate on the trails.

62yo & bad knee keeps me off my Hightower if steep or long climbs. Once the knee is replaced, I hope to be climbing on the HT again. If not, then I have ebikes that will keep me riding as long as I can.

Best way to deal with the haters around here is to IGNORE them. If you have as much time as they do, then TEASE 'em for the rest of us! ;-)

Good luck D.B. on your new ebike! 

Catfish ...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Double Butted said:


> Judging from your signature and custom user title I can see that you're not a fan of e mountain bikes and thus your comments here, none of which answer any of my questions, are trolling. If you loathe ebikes, maybe send an email to Francis and ask him to delete this forum and while you're at it, rail against him for test riding ebikes.
> 
> I personally loathe flow trail and people who cut roots and rocks out of the trails. I think it's an epidemic. I personally don't like IMBA. I hate the push to get everyone and their sister out on the trail. It seems like in every state we're getting nothing but IMBA trail solutions bench cut crapola, I could rail against that for days. I guess we all have our 'issues". I'm old school, learned to ride on a fully rigid bike riding east coast gnar. What is a purist anyway? Fully rigid single speed 26 inch wheels? I get that some people think ebikes are stupid, are going to lose trail access and/or are cheating. I've even considered that some people lacking any sort of fitness or bike skill will be able to get further out into trail systems with these bikes...and I'll admit that annoys me, but then again I'm annoyed by the scores of noobs hitting the dumbed down trails riding in the mud, not knowing etiquette etc, so hey, whats the difference, right? I've assessed all that myself and even I, at one point, thought ebikes were stupid and cheating. I didn't know anything about them then. I've learned about class I bikes, I've learned how they work, and given my circumstances I feel like it's the answer to my situation. I'd like to try one, and in doing so I won't be any different than a cat 1/2 rider out there. It will allow me to rider at my peak level, longer, nothing more.


Here here! IMBA in my area = trail sanitizing

Do you know that techy rock section to the 3 foot drop!? Let's take out all the rocks and turn it into a smooth sidewalk.

Been there done that. Lol at people giving you $hit for not participating in that.

If it was up to IMBA the biggest jump I could hit legally in a 3hr drive would be a 5ft knee high table top.


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

I ride with my daughter a lot, she loves it and has been progressing with every ride. She's only 9, and I have to ride slow when I'm with her, but I always tell her "don't worry, pretty soon you'll be the one waiting on me..." It's cool that you've reached that point with your son. I would hope at 44 (10 years from now) I'll still give her a run for her money, but I guess we'll see! 

I'd say get him a 40 pound rigid SS 26er. He'd be like a boxer training with weighted gloves, AND maybe his old man would be able to keep up


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

I'm 44, it's not old at all.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Double Butted said:


> There aren't any determinations around my area yet, and I don't ride national forests. I'm also a local trail builder. I'm not worried about that aspect.


Where are your local trails you build?

City and State if you please.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Lemonaid said:


> I'm 44, it's not old at all.


Not even close. I'm pushing 54 and I don't consider myself old either, at least not when it comes to mountain biking. Most people I ride with regular are between 52 & 62 and I've ridden with a dude that ripped at 72!! That guy was my inspiration & realization that I have plenty of riding left in me.


----------



## Bmiller71 (Oct 29, 2013)

haha 44 being old!!!! This may sidetrack the entire e-bike hate threads for a week


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

If it's legal where you ride, I don't think anyone will bat an eye.

If you want to ride BLM, FS, or other land where they're considered motorized, just ride motorized trails. No muss, no fuss. 

I politely ask people to find somewhere else to ride when I encounter an e-bike where they're not allowed (which is basically everywhere around here). Unless someone was being a real jerk I wouldn't do anything more than that. There was a guy riding a 3kw DIY monster e-bike that we threatened to call the sheriff on once. 

So I'd say you're fine. 

-Walt


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

This is starting out to be fun. I hope the guy who stated on another e-friendlier forum that he comes to MTBR in two different personas and argues with himself joins the interplay soon


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Double Butted said:


> So I ask, how bad is the "hate" out there? Do you find yourself being harassed and harangued by non ebikers who think ebikes are motorcycles or for unfit/lazy riders or think they don't belong on the trail?


If I come across someone that's riding one in an area where they are not allowed to I will let them know. I don't consider that hate or harassment.

OTOH my riding group ran into a guy on a Specialized e-moto recently climbing a fireroad in an area where motors on fireroads are okay, but not on singletrack. Although I suspected he was climbing up to ride singletrack down we gave him the benefit of the doubt and didn't say anything.

So if you ride legally I don't think you'll run into any issues.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Walt said:


> If it's legal where you ride, I don't think anyone will bat an eye.
> 
> If you want to ride BLM, FS, or other land where they're considered motorized, just ride motorized trails. No muss, no fuss.
> 
> ...


Problem is, at least here in san diego, they never advertised where it's legal to ride an e-bike on a specific trail. When we told an ebiker last week that he is not allowed to ride on los penasquitos, he mentioned a law our governor signed allowing certain e-bikes to ride where other bikes are allowed, pending discrestion of local government and land managers. Anyway, i gave the park ranger a call yesterday to verify and yup, they do allow e-bikes on los penasquitos btw, the first ranger i spoke with didn't know and he had to ask the senior park ranger.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

av8or said:


> Problem is, at least here in san diego, they never advertised where it's legal to ride an e-bike on a specific trail. When we told an ebiker last week that he is not allowed to ride on los penasquitos, he mentioned a law our governor signed allowing certain e-bikes to ride where other bikes are allowed, pending discrestion of local government and land managers. Anyway, i gave the park ranger a call yesterday to verify and yup, they do allow e-bikes on los penasquitos btw, the first ranger i spoke with didn't know and he had to ask the senior park ranger.


It's a state law that is similar to several other states laws. The motor vehicle code classifies them as bicycles. This makes it so they can remain a viable alternative transportation. They don't have to be registered/licensed/insured and are cheaper than a car. The unfortunate side effect is that it then allows them on State owned lands. It absolutely does NOT apply to federal lands, where ebikes are still restricted to motorized vehicle trails and roads.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

av8or said:


> Problem is, at least here in san diego, they never advertised where it's legal to ride an e-bike on a specific trail. When we told an ebiker last week that he is not allowed to ride on los penasquitos, he mentioned a law our governor signed allowing certain e-bikes to ride where other bikes are allowed, pending discrestion of local government and land managers. Anyway, i gave the park ranger a call yesterday to verify and yup, they do allow e-bikes on los penasquitos btw, the first ranger i spoke with didn't know and he had to ask the senior park ranger.





Silentfoe said:


> It's a state law that is similar to several other states laws. The motor vehicle code classifies them as bicycles. This makes it so they can remain a viable alternative transportation. They don't have to be registered/licensed/insured and are cheaper than a car. The unfortunate side effect is that it then allows them on State owned lands. It absolutely does NOT apply to federal lands, where ebikes are still restricted to motorized vehicle trails and roads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The ultimate decision is still left up to the Land Managers though so it may or may not be legal depending on the individual. It bears checking beforehand as to not run afoul of the local regulations.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I was riding my eBike on the BLT near the Sierra Club compound and this old lady carting a lap dog spit on me when she saw me approaching. She even called me a "Hate monger--trump supporter!". But my hat says "Make America Better!". so just shows how stupid she is. 

The reason I was using an eBike is I was training kids who want to be UltraMarathoners and it was the only way I could stay ahead of them.

Granted it was NF land and I should 't have been there but the hate from this old bay was intense. Be prepared is all I can say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Orange County, CA state and county parks that I've surveyed don't allow e-bikes, but this isn't enforced except in a few very crowded areas. The only individual I know who was ever stopped by a Ranger said he was told very politely that e-bikes were prohibited, but was permitted to complete his ride. It's a moot point here since there are so many places to ride where there's no policing (this is not to support poaching, just to state a fact). BTW, spitting on a person may be considered battery; nobody better spit on me.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

fos'l said:


> BTW, spitting on a person may be considered battery; nobody better spit on me.


Touching someone with your finger in anger is assault. I doubt you'll have much luck getting any prosecutor to take the case to court for that or spitting. It's almost like they think they have better things to do with their time.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

life behind bars said:


> The ultimate decision is still left up to the Land Managers though so it may or may not be legal depending on the individual. It bears checking beforehand as to not run afoul of the local regulations.


That's what i said and did, but it seems that most is uninformed or just generalize that ebikes is not allowed on trails and i'm guilty of that. Like i've said, would be easy for everyone to just post a sign if ebikes are good or not on a specific trail, but it seems that those in charge does not know either, this based on my phone call.


----------

